# A MACalicious look at my stash (Work in progress)



## amoona (Apr 1, 2007)

I plan on adding more pictures as I get more stuff and these aren't all the pictures ... plus I'll be labeling when I have time.






My dresser ... all my stuff all a mess 





My Ballonacy quad (my first gratis yay!!)

















My lovely MAC e/s





Barbie loves MAC - my favorite collection ever





Blushes & CCBs





Shimpagne ... my sole MSF













Lipsticks

















Lipglass





Pigments (not including pigment samples)





Bases, eyeliner, lipliner etc.

*more coming soon!!


----------



## Holly (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice collection! I love your lipstick holder thing, I  need something like that, they just roll around in my traincase


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 1, 2007)

what is that orange lipstick color at the end in the second lipstick color


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice collection and setup.


----------



## amoona (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_what is that orange lipstick color at the end in the second lipstick color_

 
That would be Jest .. my favorite l/s ever! I am newly obsessed with orange lips lol.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 2, 2007)

Where'd you get the lipstick holder?


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Where'd you get the lipstick holder?_

 
WOW..ITA ..your lipstick holder rocks =)


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the name of the red l/s in this photo (3rd from left)


----------



## amoona (Apr 2, 2007)

The lipstick holder is from the Container Store, idk if they have that store everywhere but if you live in the Bay Area then the Container Store is downtown.

The red lipstick is Ruby Woo.


----------



## Ciara (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow that collection and set up is sick...i love it


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 3, 2007)

lovely collection...


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 5, 2007)

Super bunch of goodies!!!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 6, 2007)

nice !!!!


----------



## oooooooo (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the name of the red l/s in this photo (3rd from left)



_

 
whats the name of the peachy color 2nd on the right???????????//////


----------



## prettipolish (May 3, 2007)

MAKES ME JEALOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love how you set it up 
all you need is a massive mirror around there


----------



## boudoir (May 9, 2007)

Nice! I love how you organized your lipsticks and lipglosses


----------



## User49 (May 9, 2007)

Ooooooeeeee! nice collection!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

love it!


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2007)

im jelous of the barbie loves mac collection!! u got it all!! nice collection


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice collection! I love that thing that's holding your lipsticks and glosses!


----------

